# SMF Gathering Who Wants to Cook or Help?



## pigcicles (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello All

We are getting close to finalizing details on the 1st Annual SMF Gathering in June. There is one question that came up and should be addressed.

Is there anyone, that is going to the event, that wants to cook a special meal, help with food prep, or just help out by bringing disposable plates, utensils, etc?

We already have a couple of guys who are planned, but we were wondering if someone else would like to show off their skills for us or would like to help out.

If interested you can PM myself, ultramag, or cheech.. or just post a reply here. 

We are looking forward to meeting all of you there. The official announcement with all the info is expected soon.. be looking for it.

PC


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 12, 2007)

I already offered up breakfast. Just let me know what morning. I believe SmokyOky was going to smoke a couple briskets. Don't know if that's for the whole gang though.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 12, 2007)

Gunny, I've got you down with the guys for Sat. morning per your request. Looking forward to the B&G. As long as that still works for you then we're set.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm good to go. Just give me a solid head count the week before, and I'll be prepared. 
I'll pitch in and help with grilling too if anyone is planning on that. Maybe all the guys can grill for the ladies and kids.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 14, 2007)

Gunny - We appreciate all your help, can't wait til breakfast gets here!


----------



## short one (Mar 14, 2007)

PigCicles: I'm planning to bring my smoker,am willing to let it be used if someone that is traveling long distance to attend wishes to cook show off their recipes and can't handily bring their unit. Just an offer. We do a lot of camping and will bring some plates and plasticware as well as napkins, papertowels, foil, etc. Do you think I need to bring any of my cast iron? Just let me know how I can help. Probably won't be there till around noon on Fri.  Steve


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 14, 2007)

Very kewl shortone!!!!!! Might take ya up on that offer.


----------



## short one (Mar 14, 2007)

Tonto, I'm still learning, but will do my best to try to make everything work. BTW mine is a stick burner, what kind of wood would you like. Steve


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hiya steve, anything but mesquite would be great, I'm gonna bring as much cherry wood as I have room for being that I live in cherry country. 

Kind of waiting for the annoucment from the planning commitee to see what other meals or such might be needed.... then we can figure it out from there .... that's very nice of you to offer, Thanks!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 14, 2007)

Being "just up the road a piece" from THE LOCATION, I'm up to help do whatever. Can be there early if needed. Been known to watch a smoker or grill (never had one get away yet).
Will tote along the oldest, ugliest, ECB and Turbo Cheese Smoker attachment, intend to smoke some chub bologna (baloney where I come from) and cheese for appetizers.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 14, 2007)

shortone and peculiarmike, your offers are duely noted and will be kept in mind... Still trying to work out the cooking yet, so if tonto has something in mind, I'd be glad to hear about it. Also can't wait to see TurboSmoker in action.

The location is locked down and will be a secret until 26 minutes before the gathering.. waiting on some other info then the announcement will follow.. Stay Tuned


----------



## short one (Mar 14, 2007)

26  MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!! That won't give us much time to get there. Watching for the post.   Steve


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2007)

Folks thanks for all your interest on this.

I believe that if we can all pitch in a tad this will go off like none other, and we will all have a wonderful time.

More details will be coming shortly.


----------



## gofish (Mar 14, 2007)

You dont know how much I wish I could be a part of this!  Hope y'all have a blast, and if its not too much to ask ........ remember to take & post pictures for all of us who cant attend to see what we missed!  

Has anyone seen a fish
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





?


----------



## cheech (Mar 15, 2007)

We will keep all of you in mind while we are there.

We too wish that everyone could be there. Sometimes it just does not work and hopefully there will be opportunities to go to future ones or maybe it will be closer to your home. 

This is also a test of some sort and we will see where it will take us. I really have no idea if other forums have gatherings like this or not. It would be interesting to see how they do it if they have such a thing. Although I suspect that this is really not usuall.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 15, 2007)

We'll try to get as many pics as we can. We'll either post them here or somewhere.. Maybe Jeff will have an area for this.. who know's, but they will be available. If I can work up the time, I'd like to put together a slide show of it...

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Howdy, nothing specific in mind, that's why I was waiting to see what meals were spoken for, if ribs have not been talked about would like to chip in 6 racks of lion backs.... maybe others could chip in a rack or two here or there till we have enough to feed all...chime in anyone. Also would have to pick them up somewhere down there or send a check to somone who could grab them at a local Sam's club....gonna bring my 12" cast iron pan with ingredient's for some of hoppin mama's corn bread ..so you can count on me for that also....let me know if you need other sides like maybe potato salad...as I will have the rv and a refrigerator(picking up the RV in Kanas City) Also will have lot's of stuff for food prep if anyone needs it, ( knives, cutting boards,ect....) So everyone...chime in if you would. 

Hope this helps and does not complicate matters.


----------



## short one (Mar 15, 2007)

Tonto: Wife says you and her are thinking alike [could be trouble] on the things to bring. We are thinking we may go down on Thurs. evening, not sure yet. If it turns out like the camping trips with my army buddies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ,you will be able to eat 24/7. Not all bad I guess. Let me know, we can bring some ribs, and how bout some chicks. Talk more when after they get it set in concrete. Wife shaking her head yes, says to tell you her B-day is  10-1-57.  Steve


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

lol Steve...sounds like a plan,looking foward to meeting ya'll, tell the Mrs, Libra's....great minds think alike


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a thought...Some people can't make the trip, even though we would like to. (me being one). Is there a way we can donate $$$ to help cover some costs? We are still part of the forum. Thanks.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 15, 2007)

Theresa, you and Bud are welcome to have full run of my GOSM while your here. That way you can be using something you are accustomed to. Let me know and I'll be sure it is set aside for you.

Anyone else is welcome to use my other smokers as well. I will most likely use the BDS and/or WSM at times, but we can work it out however. Might be an opportunity for some of us to use or at least see some other smokers in action. Can't wait.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks Chad....I was a bit worried about turning out some good ribs on a foriegn smoker but I figured we have about 20+ cooks in this kitchen so I wasn't gonna sweat it...lol. 

I think it's great that there will be all kinds of smokers there. Bud and me are looking to purchase a stick burner, but thought it would be foolish to purchase before meeting you all and asking questions as well as learning things that we will need to know. 

This is too cool...really looking foward to it!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 15, 2007)

Was thinking it might be fun if everyone brought their favorite rib rubâ€¦â€¦ we could do 1 or 2 racks (depending on how many racks we wind up with) with the different rubs and have a sort of rib tasting & discussion. Any thoughts???


----------



## short one (Mar 15, 2007)

Theresa, count us in on the ribs. We'll just have to talk after the concrete sets up and decide on what we need to bring. Better go back to wrk. later Steve


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

Great Steve!!! Really won't know how many racks were gonna need till we get a head count, but were getting there!!!!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow Cajun, that is extremley nice of you to offer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .Wish everyone could make it.!!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't know about accepting money from non-attendees, but I think maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to get 5 or 10 bucks per attendee family for things like paper plates, cups and plastic ware. This would leave everyone open to bring food and cook it the way they want.
I also will be bringing my smoker. Tim is going to use it, and when it is not in use, anyone else is welcome to use it as well. If there are any takers, I'll need to kind of schedule you in.

I would like to see it morph into an annual nationwide Smoking-Meats.com smoke off. Where members and non-members could compete, and members that want to attend but not compete could help out with he competition if they like, but not judge.

While we have all these Missouri members together, we should assemble a team to attend some of these comps. It would bring a lot of attention to the forum.


----------



## smoked (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd say a nationwide thing.....not necessarily a competition, but a good ol gathering bbq where everyone can see face to face and bs and have a damn good ol time.......

used to do that with my guitar forum folks.......man those were the days of bbq and playing guitar's loud on the deck.......


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

I thinking the same way about accepting money from non-attendees, I would feel kinda guilty...why not just put it in the tip jar? That contribute's to making this all possible too. An extremley generous offer though!!!!! 

Great Ideas Gunslinger, kinda been waiting for the official announcement.... there working on most of those things I believe, and figure we can take it from there...still have quite a bit of time.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2007)

Boys and Girls... Sorry about the delay in getting the official announcement out. When you work with people outside the forum you have to go at their pace. And let's face it, we all have a little bit of a life away from the forum.. so a some slack is in order. I promise we will get the info out as soon as we can.

We have locked in the location, we are working with the vendor on shirts and caps, and I'm trying to work out the meal schedules which I will post the open slots if there is anyone who wants them.. Possibly Monday evening.

Gunny, there was a group who wanted to go to Sedalia to the BBQ festival there.. http://www.mobluesandbbq.com/2007/index.html So that can be a test run to see how it goes

Tonto.. I agree with you two that we probably shouldn't accept the offerings from those not attending. If anyone would like to give money for the cause please use the tip jar. There are other ideas in the works for events and activities that everyone can be involved in ... this money can also help sponsor those events.. and I encourage everyone to keep putting money in the tip jar, if possible, to help support this great site!

Again I apologize for the delays and we are working as fast as we can to get everything together. This is going to be a great weekend event.. Hope to see all of you there.

Joe


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 17, 2007)

PigCicles, sure didn't mean to sound impatient, I think you, ultramag and cheech are doing a wonderfull job.... and I thank you all for your hard work!!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 17, 2007)

I didn't mean that to sound that way.. Just trying to post some info. But I think we are all impatient to a step or two.. Just want everyone to know that we aren't sitting idle to the end. It's all good.

Keep Smokin


----------

